# CD-Menü erstellen



## fipsol (20. März 2005)

hi,
ist es möglich mehrere divx-dateien (je ca. 100 MB) auf eine CD zu brennen und ein menü zu erstellen?
wenn ja, mit welchem programm?


----------



## goela (20. März 2005)

Schau Dir mal CDMenu Pro an! Davon gibt es auch eine Trailversion. Damit kann man sehr gut ein CD Menü erstellen, jedoch nicht wie man es von DVDs her kennt!


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Für PC-Anwendung siehe auch http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188178.html

Mit Divx6 wird es diese Funktion auch für Standalone-Geräte(DVD-Player) geben, wird sich aber
zeigen, wann das unterstützt wird..

mfg chmee


----------



## fipsol (23. März 2005)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es momentan nicht möglich ist, mehrere divx-dateien auf eine CD zu brennen und diese über ein menü anzusteuern?


----------



## chmee (24. März 2005)

Auf PC ja ! Auf DVD-Player Nein !

oder semantisch richtig geantwortet:
PC betreffend falsch, DVD-Player betreffend ist Deine Aussage richtig !

mfg chmee


----------

